# grout varnish?



## valentine (Jun 11, 2008)

I know you can use yahct varnish but is there anything else that can be used from like b & q?


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

B&Q - Search available in B+Q


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

does same job as ronseal but bit cheaper
Wilko Satin Outdoor Varnish Clear 750ml | Varnish | | Woodcare from Wilkinson Plus


----------



## valentine (Jun 11, 2008)

smiling paul said:


> does same job as ronseal but bit cheaper
> Wilko Satin Outdoor Varnish Clear 750ml | Varnish | | Woodcare from Wilkinson Plus



Thanks for that


----------



## HertsReptile (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with anything else apart from Varnish to seal their handmade wooden viv's.. 
We have one that I intend to use for my young iggy before he moves up to his final enclosure but need to have it protected against the humidity. 
I had intended to paint / decorate the interior and then seal the seams with silicone and the surface with a few coats of varnish as mentioned in the original post but the options now from B&Q etc include all types of items such as liquid rubber, One coat melamine paint, waterproof boarding etc.. 

I wondered if any of these other options had been used by people,whether they are considered "safe"when dry and how they hold up against the heat, damp and UV that will also be in the viv..??

Also has any one had any problems with varnish under the same conditions and is one type preferred / better than others..??


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

ive not heard anyone mention using any of the other methods you mentioned above so cant comment on that. The only thing I have heard to stay away from is the silicone sealant that has the anti-fungus stuff in as that is not safe. Other than that i've not read anyone say "Dont use (BRANDNAME) because it doesnt last" or anything to that effect, nor have I heard anyone say "use (BRANDNAME) because its brilliant". So I basically used any aquarium sealant without the anti-fungus labeling and used any varnish i could get the cheapest (sealant was off ebay and wilkos for varnish)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and stay away from anything with a high VOC unless you can wait weeks for the smell to go.


----------



## valentine (Jun 11, 2008)

HertsReptile said:


> Does anyone have experience with anything else apart from Varnish to seal their handmade wooden viv's..
> We have one that I intend to use for my young iggy before he moves up to his final enclosure but need to have it protected against the humidity.
> I had intended to paint / decorate the interior and then seal the seams with silicone and the surface with a few coats of varnish as mentioned in the original post but the options now from B&Q etc include all types of items such as liquid rubber, One coat melamine paint, waterproof boarding etc..
> 
> ...



I found a post a while ago about some flor varnish that was non toxic and cheaper. i'll try post it if I can find it.


----------



## HertsReptile (Oct 8, 2012)

Its worth knowing as with our collection growing its either going to be the job of finding the correct sizes or building our own to how we want them.. 
Expense will always be a factor and so if we can find the correct materials with the best prices it makes it worth while..
Everyone seems to point towards varnish but if the liquid plastics or melamine paint works as well it may be that these are easier to use, last longer and are less prone to cracking etc under heat and UV..
The idea for us is to see what else people use or at least have tried as an alternative before settling onto the varnish..


----------

